# Purchasing FSD after collecting Model 3.



## RD88 (Sep 2, 2019)

I don't see the option in my Tesla account anywhere, or in the car touch screen menus. Wondering if that's a UK thing? Could someone without FSD in the US/Canada please let me know where/if it shows up in your account please?


----------



## FogNoggin (Mar 19, 2019)

I believe I logged into my account on the Tesla website, selected MANAGE next to the picture of my car, and then selected SHOP. FSD will be in there. It's a thrill to drop a $6,000 item into your shopping cart.


----------



## RD88 (Sep 2, 2019)

Thank you. If I trick the site in to thinking my region is US then in the "Shop" section, after clicking manage for my car, I see extra options... Accessories, Charging and Apparel. On the normal UK version of the site the only thing in the shop section is Insurance (which is actually just a link to a partnered UK insurer).


----------



## itsilyas (Aug 25, 2019)

RD88 said:


> Thank you. If I trick the site in to thinking my region is US then in the "Shop" section, after clicking manage for my car, I see extra options... Accessories, Charging and Apparel. On the normal UK version of the site the only thing in the shop section is Insurance (which is actually just a link to a partnered UK insurer).


You have to contact your SC or Sales Associate directly, and I think that is the case in most EU countries (including Portugal). If you've got HW3 then it is just a software upgrade and a calibration.


----------

